# Ein paar Fragen bezüglich BLASC



## Shaiyla-Shaiyla (18. März 2005)

Guten Tag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich zu BLASC,
welche mir die FAQ leider nicht wirklich beantworten konnte..

1.
Das Programm wurde, soweit ich der FAQ entnehmen konnte für und von BLACK-LEGION entworfen..

Bedeutet das, dass ich Mitglied dieser Gilde sein muss, um es zu benutzen und ich meine Stats nur auf Dieser HP veröffentlichen kann, und nicht beispielsweise auf die HP der Gilde, der ich angehöre?

2.
Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass ich nicht Mitglied dieser Gilde sein muss, möcht ich gerne wissen, wo ich mich dort Registrieren kann, sodass auch meine Stats jedem verfügbar sind
(Sollte ich es immerwieder übesehen habt, vergebt und zeigt mir bitte, wo denn diese r Link ist)

3.
Meine AddOns im Verzeichnis von WoW laufen alle mit der Versionsnummer 4216, damit ich kein Versionskonflikt bekomm', und ich diese auch nutzen kann..
BLASC allerdings updatet sich immerwieder (obwohl ich bereits den Haken bei Auto-Update entfernt habe) auf die Version 4222, sodas mir der Fehler Versionskonflikt angezeigt wird.


Vielen Dank für eure kostbare Zeit
und weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Regnor (18. März 2005)

Servus!

1: Jeder der WoW spielt kann BLASC benutzen. Auf welchem Server oder in welcher Gilde du spielt ist dabei egal. Deine Stats kannst du via unserer XML Schnittstelle natürlich auch auf deiner HP einbinden.

2. Um BLASC zu nutzen brauchst du dich nirgens zu registrieren.

3. Verwende bitte BLASC Version 0.5.0.58. In dieser Version stellt sich die Versionsnummer automatisch richtig ein.

Gruß Regnor



			
				Shaiyla-Shaiyla schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## adhome (19. März 2005)

Ich habe auch eine Frage:

Blasc sammelt ja für seine Datenbank auch sehr viele weitere Informationen wie z.B. über NPC's. Diese Daten werden in der Variablen "BLASCProfile" gespeichert (SavedVariables.lua). 

Ich möchte aber ein zu starkes anwachsen dieser Datei verhindern und ab und zu sie löschen.  Reicht dafür ein "/script BLASCProfile={};" aus?

Generell möchte ich euch unterstützen und nicht das Datensammeln gänzlich ausschalten.

Danke


----------



## Shaiyla-Shaiyla (19. März 2005)

Danke, Regnor!

Jetzt, wo ich BLASC vom Systemstart an starten lasse, funkltioniert das bei mir auch mit der Versionsnummer ohne Konflikte.


----------

